# Very interesting article



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Lots of interesting information in here.

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/CCAH/local-assets/pdfs/UnderstandingCancerinGoldenRetrievers2.pdf


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you know when this article was published?
I didn't see the date unless I've missed it.

Interesting article, was curious how current the info is.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you know when this article was published?
> I didn't see the date unless I've missed it.
> 
> Interesting article, was curious how current the info is.


It's by no means recent. I believe it was written sometime around 2008, but I'm not sure. Regardless, I found it to be beautifully written and well worth the read.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had this bookmarked since we started researching about how best to care for Noah and control what we can control like keeping him lean, offer him the vegetables, he gets them every evening with his evening kibble - I make it up every Saturday, coconut oil, grizzly salmon oil, and recently turmeric paste (aka golden paste). We attempted slow growth, but that was very difficult to do, so we focused more on not allowing him to be a fat puppy, but a lean one, and keeping him as a lean adult as well. 

I think I'm a wee bit obsessive about it. LOL


----------

